

Is understanding category theory necessary for deeply understanding Haskell? - bbcbasic

When I look up answers for things such as &quot;What is a free monad&quot;, I see a lot of fleeting references to category theory in the answers.<p>With everyday imperative languages like C#, it feels that deeper understanding is linked to understanding what the compiler, CLR etc. are doing to your code.<p>With Haskell it seems like maths is the key the deeper understanding.<p>Is that an accurate assessment?<p>Would learning category theory help make learning about the mechanics of these data &#x2F; execution structures a lot easier?
======
Nadya
The short answer: I would argue, yes.

The long answer - read this blog! Declarative languages and category theory go
largely hand in hand.

[http://bartoszmilewski.com/](http://bartoszmilewski.com/)

